# Türkçe biliyor musun?



## Yubia

Alguien podrìa decirme que idioma  es esto o de que paìs y què significa por favor: 

türkce biliyormısun

beni benden alırsan seni sana bırakmam


gracias!


----------



## diegodbs

Yubia said:
			
		

> Alguien podrìa decirme que idioma es esto o de que paìs y què significa por favor:
> 
> türkce biliyormısun
> 
> beni benden alırsan seni sana bırakmam
> 
> 
> gracias!


 
Es turco, pero sólo sé el significado de algunas palabras. Es mejor que te ayude alguien de Turquía.


----------



## Honour

pienso que puedo ayudarte 
this is turkish, it says " do you know turkish?" (means do you speak turkish?)
"f you take me away from me, i won't leave you to you"
this is quite litteral translation but i couldn't handle it better since it is very poetic. It says something like, if you make me fall in love with you, i would do the something to you.
de nada


----------



## diegodbs

Hola Turk,


> türkce biliyormısun
> 
> beni benden alırsan seni sana bırakmam


 
The verbs are "bilmek, almak, birmak?


----------



## Honour

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Turk,
> 
> 
> The verbs are "bilmek, almak, birmak?


 
hola! diegodbs
exactly as you say, there is just a small mistake in the third one. it is bırakmak. By the way, it is written with _*i*_ without a dot on top of it .


----------



## diegodbs

I knew it was written as you say, but I can't write that "i" without the dot.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Libertad

hola, la primera frase significa : ¿hablas turco?
y la siguiente frase, como Turk bien dijo, es literal, y creo que es casi imposible traducirla. Sin embargo intentaré: 
Si me sacas de mi, no te dejo tu ser a ti.. Pero no estoy seguro si tiene el mismo sentido en español.


----------

